# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Работающая мама & домохозяйка

## kiara

Краеугольный камень выбора каждой Женщины.
А как у вас? 
Возможно ли это - полная гармония души и тела, разума и сердца, когда хочется быть рядом с семьей, но приходится "бежать на работу"? Или наоборот - бесконечный дом, быт начинает угнетать и не помогает реализоваться и хочется творить что-то, кроме пирогов и детских игрушек.
Или есть она - эта гармония?
Интересен,конечно, личный опыт)

----------


## Polixenia

Какая актуальная тема) месяц назад, когда мне только предстоял официальный выход из декрета, я прям почти боялась того, что будет дальше и как я буду совмещать семью и работу. Собственно, по этой причине практически сразу написала заявление на неполный рабочий день, потому что слабо представляла себе, как это я буду работать до шести, потом забирать дочку из садика, потом домой, потом приготовить ужин, всего час на общение и - спать. Собственно, в таком режиме жили со старшей. Больше не хочу.

По факту получается, что в два часа дня я, конечно, с работы не ухожу) Но мысль о том, что у меня есть законное право это сделать и мне никто слова не скажет, душу греет, конечно) Ну, и рабочее место я таки покидаю раньше остальных коллег. Бывает, что приходится потом поработать из дома, но из дома приятнее, хотя дети не очень довольны, особенно мелкая))

В чем именно гармония: в домохозяйстве или в работе - я не знаю. Когда я была дома, мне было хорошо дома. Когда появилась необходимость выйти на работу, я вышла, и - счастье - мне там тоже хорошо. То есть гармония - это не какое-то конкретное статичное состояние: или так, или вот так - а умение быть гармоничной в разных ситуациях. Как-то так. 

А вообще, тут на форуме много девочек, которые успешно совмещают и мамство, и фриланс, и даже свой собственный бизнес, причем имея на руках даже совсем мелких деток. Вот про себя могу сказать, что, когда Лиза мелкая была, не смогла бы работать. Я вся была поглощена ею, и чем-то другим (в смысле работы) заниматься совсем не хотелось. Желание поработать появилось только после того, как она пошла в садик и у меня образовалось некоторое количество личного времени.

----------


## Амина

Отвечу за себя, если бы была финансовая возможность, была бы исключительно домохозяйкой. Имхо, нельзя полноценно совмещать работу (пусть и на дому) и полноценный день мамы)

----------


## polya

Мое мнение, любая женщина от природы - хранительница очага и дома. Ее работа - воспитание детей, благоустройство дома и комфорт мужа. Но к сожалению, ни нас, ни наших мам этому не учили: не учили вести дом, заниматься чисто женской работой и мы не умеем от этого получать кайф. Нас просто не научили, не показали пример. И поэтому 90% женщин, многие из которых вроде и непротив дома посидеть, просто не знают, КАК. Для них все быстро превращается в бытовуху и они сбегают на работу... Но есть такие единицы - истинные женщины))) У меня такая подруга. Ее дом - это очаг. Она - 100% хранительница. И не сказать, что она клуша какая-то, все у нее так спойно, без надрыва, и она кайфует в этом состоянии. Ее так мама воспитала. Завидую ей иногда)))
Ну и понятно, что когда финансово возможности нет - тут уже не до выбора)

----------


## olga_s

мне кажется, можно совмещать, если кто-то помогает. у нас папа работает вечерами только
вот я, например, фрилансю с 9 до 14 по будням. папа с Веней спят до 11. когда сын проснется - я подползаю к нему, кормлю. дальше папа кормит завтраком, одевает (или я) и они идут гулять. возвращаются - а у меня работа уже закончилась)))

----------


## Ёжик

> Имхо, нельзя полноценно совмещать работу (пусть и на дому) и полноценный день мамы)


Вот согласна очень-очень) тоже самое хотела написать)

----------

